
Ask HN: Want to Acquire Thinkpad T400s - dhanvanthri
Hello,
I&#x27;m currently using a librebooted x200, and I want to upgrade to a t400s (for the screen, increased CPU cache, and touchpad). However I can&#x27;t seem to find one anywhere. I was wondering if there&#x27;s a cabal of thinkpad enthusiasts who could help me look somewhere better than ebay.
I already own a t400, but it&#x27;s honestly too bulky to fit properly in my backpack with the rest of my belongings.
======
esad
Btw. what happened to the XO-4 order? (I couldn't leave a comment on that post
of yours because I found it too late)

------
znpy
Set an alert in eBay/Craigslist.

~~~
dhanvanthri
Yo I didn't know about this feature, tyvm.

